# Safe rev limit for rb engines....?



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey guys,
is it true that you should avoid revving a standard rb over 6k revs? I've heard from a couple of folk that this is the case but it seems mad to me that a 'race bred' engine would not be able to rev anywhere near the red line without fear of things going crunch!
I have recently completed 1000 miles of running in and now have Silko 10w50 inside to keep everything well lubed (thx Oilman!). However, I am understandably terrified at breaking it again so please help.
Cheers,
Jonny

Had a quick search on this but couldn't find anything.


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Standard RB, so long as it has good oil, is warmed up properly and is in good shape, is perfectly safe over 7000rpm, personaly i don't rev over 7500 but a few people on here will go up to 8000 (on the rev counter, which tends to read optimistically anyway). Hope this helps


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

HKS have said that there is bad vibration in the crank at 7500rpm+, this is why they recommend the crank damper kit.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

The RB26 Crank was designed by Nissan Rated to a maximum of 8350 rpm, However most people only use them up to 7500 rpm. I came a cross someone a little time ago who said ¨his standard RB26 was fine to 9000 rpm and above!¨, when asked how did he know this, the reply came ¨i have NISMO dials and they say that is where the revs go up to!!!¨:chairshot . It is rumoued that on average rev counters read over what you are actualy achieving buy up tp 500 rpm! But stick to what your gauges say and keep to 7500 rpm. This will ensure that you do not aver stress your engine and keep for many more miles of happy motoring:clap:


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

If you have standard cams and Turbo's, it is pointless revving much over 7K rpm.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

And "RB" doesnt mean racebred, it means bugger all.

I wouldnt call a RB20E racebred...


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

SteveN said:


> And "RB" doesnt mean racebred, it means bugger all.
> 
> I wouldnt call a RB20E racebred...


I thought RB stood for Race Bred as well


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Faz Choudhury said:


> I thought RB stood for Race Bred as well


Yes it does, some other Nissan engines:

VG = Very Good
SR = Seriously Racy
CA = Cool As
RD = Race derived (diesel from Race Bred)
FJ = Forceful Jockstrap (comes from poor Japanese translation of Supermans underpants)
VQ = Very Quick

Hope that helps


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

My R32 revs up to 8500rpm  .... ok, i got HKS cams so power comes at high revs but maybe that is too much...


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

NISFAN said:


> Yes it does, some other Nissan engines:
> 
> VG = Very Good
> SR = Seriously Racy
> ...


now we know!:chuckle:


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I never revved mine over 7k on the strip, and 6.5k on every day use. 

I bought a Bee-R rev limiter, specifically for this reason.

Better safe than sorry, and as has been said, if your engines pretty standrad, no point anyway.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Milko said:


> I bought a Bee-R rev limiter, specifically for this reason.


hmmm, might have to get one of those myself, i take it that the limiter is more accurate then the tacko/rev counter?


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

R1 Nismo said:


> It is rumoued that on average rev counters read over what you are actualy achieving buy up tp 500 rpm! But stick to what your gauges say and keep to 7500 rpm. This will ensure that you do not aver stress your engine and keep for many more miles of happy motoring:clap:


Rev counters are as bad as speedos but that doesnt mean the limiter will cut in later in the rev range regardless of what your clocks read.

If your limits set to 7500, the ecu will cut fuel (or spark) when the engine reaches this rpm to prevent an increase in engine speed but your clocks will indicate a higher (inaccurate) rpm. It doesnt mean the engine will stray from the specified limit because of dials over-reading.

- Kevin.


----------



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

NISFAN said:


> Yes it does, some other Nissan engines:
> VG = Very Good
> SR = Seriously Racy
> CA = Cool As
> ...


Hahahahahaha, very chucklesome :chuckle: .

SteveN, is it not true that the r32 was designed and built largely to compete in the Japanese race series and that road versions were sold at a huge loss to Nissan to homologate the race cars? I did not directly say 'rb' means race bred because undoubtedly the race engines would be much different than standard road going versions (although it is still basically the same 2.6l 6 cylinder engine) but you can see where I'm coming from, yes? 
Maybe that story is an urban legend, please educate me if I am wrong.

Thanks for all the replies chaps :bowdown1: , makes me feel a a bit more confident with my right foot :thumbsup: .

Cheers,
Jonny


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

T.F.S. said:


> hmmm, might have to get one of those myself, i take it that the limiter is more accurate then the tacko/rev counter?


The Bee-R is wired direct to the crank angle sensor wires, so should be bang on.


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

Jonnyspeedbump said:


> Hey guys,
> is it true that you should avoid revving a standard rb over 6k revs? I've heard from a couple of folk that this is the case but it seems mad to me that a 'race bred' engine would not be able to rev anywhere near the red line without fear of things going crunch!
> I have recently completed 1000 miles of running in and now have Silko 10w50 inside to keep everything well lubed (thx Oilman!). However, I am understandably terrified at breaking it again so please help.
> Cheers,
> ...


mate,
i posted the same thing up a while back and had such a mixed response it was unbelivable, although most people did say not to rev above 7800 max.
mine was set to 8400rpm as i had big turbos and all my power was at high revs. since breaking the car i have had a forged rebuild and have asked them to lower the rev limiter as i have now gone for smaller turbos.
i have had the standard crank rebalanced to 9500rpm and when i asked them what they would set the limiter at they replied "we can set it to 9500rpm if you like" although obviously they will limit it lower now as the turbos will kick in and run out of stick at a lower rpm.
rpm is set at 8200 as factory standard so im really not sure why people say not to go above 7800??????????????????????


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Milko said:


> The Bee-R is wired direct to the crank angle sensor wires, so should be bang on.


thanks, i was just wondering how one would work seing as it has six coils lol

i guess the part to do this will be expensive or can a conventional type be used on ther sensor?


----------

